# Horiz/Vert combination mill for home shop



## skipd1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe the title is an oxymoron but I am going to ask it anyway. I would like to have both styles of mill on one machine, does anyone have suggestions of what brand/model suitable for the home shop?

Regards.

Skip


----------



## yugami (Feb 28, 2012)

A number of horizontal mills had vertical heads that attached to them.  Hardinge had 2 different heads for their TM mills.  A in house and a Bridgeport H head. 

That said if you just tilt your head sideways its just like a vertical mill.


----------



## skipd1 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Horiz/Vertical combination mill for home shop*

Thanks, I will check out the Van Norman thread, The reason I asked is a friend of mine has a jet knee mill that also supports a Horizontal spindle. Its about a 3/4 size of the bridgport so it is great for a crowded home shop. I thought I saw a Burke/Powermatic mill that fit that configuration as well. Anyone heard of the ones I have mentioned?
Maybe I should just look for a good used Bridgeport J head and pick up a little #4 Burke Horiz. later.
Regards.
Skip


----------



## arvidj (Feb 28, 2012)

*You friend probably had a G3617*

Regretfully they stopped importing them about the middle os 2011. There were several other vendors that sold the same machine with their paint scheme and logo on it but they also have stopped importing them. The only one I know of now is available from Wholesale Tool and rather than deal with them ... I did try but became frustrated quickly ... I ordered one directly from a manufacturer in China. It should be here I a few weeks and will then report on the experience.

Note that your profile doesn't have a location so my experience may not even be relevant. 

Arvid


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 29, 2012)

For a home shop that may only do horiz milling on occasion, maybe a vertical mill with the horiz attachment might be the best bet. They are available for bridgeport and clones. Usually the vert mill is most used in the home shop, so its nice to have the option of the attachment for the jobs needed.

The horiz/vertmill that the other poster is waiting on delivery, is a nice sized mill for a home shop. They have been around for some time, but dont see much of them. Hope he posts up some pics of his mill, or the specs of the new mill he is waiting on.

Rick,s Mill is a sweet looking machine  8ntsane wipes the drool off his face, once again. Thats what I would love to have, but my one car garage is just to tight to fit it in, I think. If you have the room for a big mill like ricks, Hey I would have no problem with that! I guess alot depends on the available space in your shop.


----------



## British Steel (Feb 29, 2012)

That Prvomajska's a Serious Piece of Kit - Oh for the space! I know a couple of people with their other mills, all do some heavy work very well.

On the used market, Elliott made the Omnimills which had a similar setup (turret with vertical mill head at one end of the ram, overarm support at the other) in a range of sizes, some of the smaller ones would be suitable for the home shop (I'm watching out for one...) - they're on Tony's site at www.lathes.co.uk, but the entries can be a bit short on detail...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## HSS (Mar 4, 2012)

The only drawback to the horizontal mill is the price of the cutting tools. It is expensive to tool up, so I'm doing it a little at a time.

Pat


----------



## arvidj (Mar 6, 2012)

*G3617*



arvidj said:


> Regretfully they stopped importing them about the middle os 2011. There were several other vendors that sold the same machine with their paint scheme and logo on it but they also have stopped importing them. The only one I know of now is available from Wholesale Tool and rather than deal with them ... I did try but became frustrated quickly ... I ordered one directly from a manufacturer in China. It should be here I a few weeks and will then report on the experience.
> 
> Note that your profile doesn't have a location so my experience may not even be relevant.
> 
> Arvid



I just happen to see that Grizzly has G3617's back on their Overstock web page. I have not bothered to follow up other than putting in my zipcode and having the web site tell me they were available.

Arvid


----------



## gaston (Mar 10, 2012)

*horiz-vert mill*

My tabletop mill is a horizontal with a verticle head made by Rotex in califorina in the early 50's. great little tool for that ocasional horizontal job that may need holes or features that would need a move to the Bridgeport clone and another setup.
Its a small mill but it can do most "hobby" milling. It would be my choice if I didn't have room for a bigger tool or for a basement shop.


----------



## doco (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a Cincinnati 1C ToolMaster I recently purchased. Works for me...


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 3, 2012)

Burke Powermatic did make a nice H/V. It's a beefier machine than the standard Millrite, but it's still more compact than a BP.




If you want something smaller, Rockwell made a H/V also.
This is a sad example


----------



## JLeather (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a Rockwell with both the horizontal and vertical features for a while.  Real nice little mills.  They take standard tooling, NMTB40 on the horizontal and R8 on the vertical I believe.  It's plenty rigid all things considered, and not hard to break down and move in and around a small shop.  I've got a Bridgeport now, night and day, but for the size the Rockwell was a great machine.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 3, 2012)

HSS said:


> The only drawback to the horizontal mill is the price of the cutting tools. It is expensive to tool up, so I'm doing it a little at a time.
> 
> Pat




I've been getting NOS from a guy on ebay, He is in Canada but a Pretty fast shipper. I've noticed if I put something om me watch list that he'll put it on sale 4.50 to 5.00 off then I buy it. Most times if-n he has 2 of said item I buy both.

I just got 2 7" stright and side cutting horizontal cutters, And I think 100 with shipping was a good price.

heres one of his listings. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HANITA-STAG...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item51a077a350


Paul


----------

